

Is it OK to spy on your children's online activities? - casca
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/16/children-activities-online-spying#show-all

======
casca
Additional information: [http://gigaom.com/2013/08/07/snooping-on-your-kids-
if-the-ns...](http://gigaom.com/2013/08/07/snooping-on-your-kids-if-the-nsas-
tools-were-available-i-probably-would-have-used-them/)

